# Respiratory issues



## CherylF (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a respiratory issue in my flock right now. Never before. Reading some info about herb use. Besides fresh herbs does anyone know if I can use
essential oils on their feet like we do when we get a cold.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I used Vicks vapor rub it has camphor and mentholated oils in it. I have also used herbs in my coop to comfort my girls. There is a "Shop n Save" store in my area that sells large containers of "herbs de providence". They are "dried" herbs but they helped clear up my Americanas respiratory issues. I still use them in the coop a couple times a week and especially when it's cleaned up. Fresh would probably be better but I don't have access to them.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Holistic methods are great at prevention and for building the immune system but respiratory issues in a flock is a fairly good indicator of Myco. Once your chickens have it, they'll never get rid of it but they will go through bouts of being symptomatic and non symptomatic. It's a very weak bacteria that is killed off very easily with antibiotics. However, if allowed to get worse and worse and worse with no treatment it could kill a chicken/chickens. You can wait and see if any in your group are strong enough to fight the infection on their own but likely some will need a treatment of antibiotics. With a disease this fast populating and contagious it's not really a good idea to mess around with this and that holistic treatments that don't work. Like I said, there are many different and wonderful natural substances that are great at prevention, but when that prevention fails and the flock actually becomes infected, it's time to bring out the big guns (antibiotics!) however, some chicken owners will tell you survival of the fittest is best for the flock and either keep treating naturally and those that die were weak and shouldn't be bred anyway, or cull the ones that can't get over it on their own. If you'd like to try home remedies anyway, try thieves in the water or garlic in the food, you can also add acv to the water and give a little extra tlc. Although, I've never had any of those methods work personally, I know some that swear by them.


----------

